# AM practice problems



## smilestar (Jun 17, 2011)

I was just wondering what resources you guys used to practice problems for the AM section. I have NCEES 2008 edition which only have 20 problems for the morning section and 20 for each depth portion. I bought six minute for transportation that has approx 80 questions. If I buy six minute solutions for water, construction,geotech &amp; structural, do you think that will be enough practice or do I need more. I read on this forum that CERM practice manual wasn't that helpful, should I buy that or if you can suggest any other resource for practice problems that would be great. I plan to take transportation in the afternoon. Thanks for your help.


----------



## FF8256 (Jun 17, 2011)

I used the CERM 10th ed practice problems. and the 2008 NCEES practice problems. The CERM problems were extremely frustrating and had me scared going into the test, but I found that they had forced me to (over?) prepare for the test. I saved the NCEES problems for the week before the test to boost my confidence.


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 17, 2011)

I used the 6 minute solutions books and the latest NCEES book to prepare for the AM section. This is all I used and I breezed through the morning half of the exam. I would suggest getting the latest NCEES problem book for your depth section. I think all of the NCEES books have the same breadth problems and only the depth section varies depending on which book you get. There were a couple of problems in the AM that were almost identical to the ones in the latest NCEES book, so all I had to do was vary a couple of numbers and I had the solution.

The 6 minute solutions problems are a little harder than what is on the exam, but not as hard as CERM and they will help you identify the references you need and the sections of the CERM that you need to be familiar with. The NCEES problems are very similar in difficulty to the actual exam.


----------



## dmparri3 (Jun 17, 2011)

6 minute solutions Geo - 20 problems

6 minute solutions Structural - 20 problems

6 minute solutions Transportation - 15 problems

6 minute solutions Water/Env - 31 problems

NCEES 2011 - 40 problems

Total - 126 breadth problems, more than enough

Also make sure you check the NCEES outline for the info covered in each breadth section. As far as I know, there is no 6 min. solutions book for construction, but there are a few of these problems in the NCEES book. The construction problems are easy enough that you don't need much practice on them, but make sure you read the questions carefully to determine what exactly is being asked. These problems are the easiest, so it seems that this is where the question writers try to trip you up.

Also keep in mind that on the exam, there are 8 questions for each of the 5 sections. It seems that some people overlook this.


----------



## Walker D (Jun 17, 2011)

You can find a database of morning-type problems here: PE Exam Questions


----------

